# How much daphnia to feed?



## luvem (Dec 27, 2010)

I have one betta in a 5 gal. tank. I recently bought frozen daphnia to feed him because I read daphnia was good for constipation. I have the frozen cube looking at me and I don't know what to do with it....no directions on the package! I read in another thread to thaw it in a little water. Then what??
Please help this newbie. Thanks!


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

luvem said:


> I have one betta in a 5 gal. tank. I recently bought frozen daphnia to feed him because I read daphnia was good for constipation. I have the frozen cube looking at me and I don't know what to do with it....no directions on the package! I read in another thread to thaw it in a little water. Then what??
> Please help this newbie. Thanks!



For my betta I cut the cubes into quaters.. (put the other bits back n freezer)

Ad soome warm water to the quater of a cube, let it defrost for a few mins then use a spoon to stir it and feed it to my betta.

Daphnia is really really goot for constipation.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

If you have a toothpick, you can put a little on the tip and let him eat from it. No need to overdo it either. Feed about the size of a pellet and only one or two maybe if you are adding it to a normal feeding with pellets.


----------

